# Thoughts on DecisionFreeTrading courses?



## Goro (11 July 2006)

Hi,
I'm just new to the forums (and to properly planned trading) and I was wondering if anyone has been to the courses run by Decision Free Trading (as advertised in the "Buy Stockmarket Books/Software" so I presume its OK to mention here). There is one running near me soon and I was considering going, I figured it was worth looking for comments on it before booking in though.

If you've been to one of their courses would you recommend them? how about their system? if you're using it is it working for you?

Thanks heaps,
Goro


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (11 July 2006)

Goro said:
			
		

> Hi,
> I'm just new to the forums (and to properly planned trading) and I was wondering if anyone has been to the courses run by Decision Free Trading (as advertised in the "Buy Stockmarket Books/Software" so I presume its OK to mention here). There is one running near me soon and I was considering going, I figured it was worth looking for comments on it before booking in though.
> 
> If you've been to one of their courses would you recommend them? how about their system? if you're using it is it working for you?
> ...




IT`s thousands of dollars right?


----------



## Goro (11 July 2006)

Nah, $129 per 1 day course (2 courses it seems). Its no great loss if I pick up one or two things I guess, just wondering about any feedback on it people had.


----------



## banamate (21 July 2006)

This might be a late feedback but anyway - I had been to the one day course and from a beginner's point of view it was a good session (covered things like trading plan, stop loss, demostration of their systems, CFD overview, their gun trader competions where people are churning 400%+ returns). But that is just a start as at the end of the day they offered a 'great' deal which is to join their intensive course worth $5.5K and included 2 days of training and developing your trading system, life time reattendance, DVDs, trading tutors support, etc. I wasn't planning to spend the big bucks so didn't go further.


----------



## eddievanhalen (21 July 2006)

Decision Free Trading is just another incarnation of Hometrader from memory.  Do a search on Hometrader and you may find more info.

Cheers,

Ed


----------



## Pager (22 July 2006)

I would steer well clear of courses like this that cost thousands and thousands, you probably wont get much more than the initial $129 introductory course, which is just really bait to get you hooked and spending $$$$ on various courses.

Read forums like this   .

There’s a wealth of stuff here and it’s all for free, try also Nick Radges site Reefcap.com, there is a forum there also which has some great stuff.

Just start doing search’s on the areas that interest you.

Cheers

Pager


----------

